# Jumped On Rips - When do the sides hit?



## sfstud33 (Aug 1, 2013)

Second day of 2iu

So far blippo as far as sides are concerned. How long does it take before you feel them? Everyone talks about numb fingers etc, so im curious as to how long it takes for the sides to kick in.


SF..


----------



## amore169 (Aug 1, 2013)

It took me a week for me for the sides to kick in, but I started with 4-5 ius I couldn't move at all without my knees and elbows killing me, also the water retention was a big problem for me, 2 ius it's a good starting point, I'll say give it a week and see how it goes.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 1, 2013)

not everyone gets the same sides.I get very numb hands and i sleep like the dead.I started feeling sides about a week in


----------



## amore169 (Aug 1, 2013)

That's why I pin before bed BB cause if I do it in the morning I can't function at all, I was dead tired and sleepy all day!


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 1, 2013)

depends on dose and past GH experience.


----------



## DF (Aug 1, 2013)

I don't get much as far as sides at 2iu.  I just feel a bit of puffiness in my hands.  Also get tired so I pin then nap when I can.


----------



## PFM (Aug 1, 2013)

I get sides at 1iu and 2 iu's is unbearable whereas other guys can run 10 with minimal tightness in their hands, some lethargy and vivid or strange dreams. Expect about 10-14 days to get sides.


----------



## transcend2007 (Aug 1, 2013)

Watch the scale closely.  Don't be surprised if it starts increasing.  I can tell within 72 hours of going on rips because I retail 6 to 8 pounds of water (that is at 4iu's per day).  Luckily I don't have CTS pain but my wedding ring always feels tighter.


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 1, 2013)

Wedding ring....who needs one of those.....lol

j/k, i only have to wear mine when we go out.


----------



## sfstud33 (Aug 1, 2013)

I have to get a new wedding ring, the old one was bought when i was 22 and it doesn't even go over my knuckle anymore. Still - 23 years married and i wouldnt trade her in.

Thanks for the info on the sides. I'll stick with 2iu a day for the first couple of weeks and see how it goes.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 1, 2013)

sfstud33 said:


> I have to get a new wedding ring, the old one was bought when i was 22 and it doesn't even go over my knuckle anymore. Still - 23 years married and i wouldnt trade her in.
> 
> Thanks for the info on the sides. I'll stick with 2iu a day for the first couple of weeks and see how it goes.



gh is a slow process stick with 2-3 iu for the first kit.


----------



## robot lord (Aug 2, 2013)

I usually feel sides by week 2. I also start with 5iu from first pin. This run backed down to 3iu (5 on) at the beginning of week 3. Now that I have hit the 3 month mark I have bumped back up to 4iu. 2iu in the am and 2iu before bed. For me sides are swollen hands/feet, lethargy, stiff joints and numbness. My rips tested at 52.3 so they are rocket fuel. Like I said I am a couple months in and sides are gone even at the higher dose. Getting my shoulder scoped on Sept 30th and an inguinal hernia repaired a week later. Plan to move to 3 pins a day and possibly experiment with 6iu total a day. Not really concerned about lethargy as I will be basically bedridden for two weeks.


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Aug 2, 2013)

All of the above.

Everyone will respond differently to Gh, and to different "brands" of GH For that matter. Rips are pretty known for causing CTS, bloat and water retention, and numbness of the limbs. They are also consistently rated one of the highest performing aside from HG. Numbers don't lie. 

At the same time, i know guys that have been on Rips for some time and have never had a side to speak of. Their Bloodwork established that the kits they are using are legit, they simply don't get sides, at all. 63Vette and i always joke about how we really don't get sides from tren like most do. 

On the flip side, Hyges are well known to be almost side-free, and I've got a friend running kits straight from the source and he has crippling numbness and CTS to the point where he can't run more than 2iu a day. He was at 4iu and the pain he had woke him up constantly in the middle of the night. I've run Hyges up to 8-10iu a day ed and never really had a negative side to speak of the entire run at those higher doses. 

Like others have said, sides can diminish over time and do for most users. 

Really, for your first six months to a year you don't even need to go over 2iu a day in split doses.  After you've been running GH for a while you can bump up to 4iu a day in split doses, and after a long time if you wish you can hop up to 6iu, but that's definitely something to work up to. 

Either way, youre going to really enjoy those rips, just keep with it and listen to your body. 

And congrats on 23 years with the wife, my man. That's just awesome. Good for you.


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Aug 2, 2013)

Consistency with GH is far more important than running higher doses for shorter periods of time. I'd rather see a guy run 2iu a day for a year than 4iu a day for 6 months. The 5/2 protocol is old school, i would definitely go ED or at least 6 days a week in split doses. It gets pricey, but if youre going to do something like gear or GH, do that shit right or dont do it at all.

If money is a concern, which it is for almost all of us, there are ways to stretch your GH out with peptides. I posted a thread about it in the GH forum if you are interested.


----------



## sfstud33 (Aug 3, 2013)

GuerillaKilla said:


> Consistency with GH is far more important than running higher doses for shorter periods of time. I'd rather see a guy run 2iu a day for a year than 4iu a day for 6 months. The 5/2 protocol is old school, i would definitely go ED or at least 6 days a week in split doses. It gets pricey, but if youre going to do something like gear or GH, do that shit right or dont do it at all.
> 
> If money is a concern, which it is for almost all of us, there are ways to stretch your GH out with peptides. I posted a thread about it in the GH forum if you are interested.



So what protocol do you recommend? I've been doing 2IU at 6:15am with breakfast at 7:15am and workouts at 8:00am

Right now im 5 days in and no sides at all.


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Aug 4, 2013)

You can go a few different ways. 

GH isn't active all that long in your system. If you're going to run 2iu twice daily,you could either run the second 2iu dose in the early afternoon or immediately following your workout. I have seen results both ways. I wouldn't poke too close to bedtime. If you want to jab something at night I would stick with peptides, and try to spike your own natural GH production. 

You'll hear different stories about pinning GH before or after workouts. Before is great, but you have to run some type of (preferably carb and calorie free) pre workout to keep you from feeling that typical GH induced sleepiness. 
Some will also argue that carb intake only affects peptides, and doesn't blunt the effectiveness of injectable GH. I err on the side of caution and avoid carbs an hour or more before or after pinning. 

Post workout is great for recovery. 

The thing I like about pre workout GH is the performance and "pump" I tend to get from it. 

Your workout schedule may make it a better option to poke in the early afternoon when your GH production is likely negligible. Otherwise your taking GH injections within hours of each other. Ideally you'd poke every few hours but that's just not feasible.


----------



## PFM (Aug 4, 2013)

Serum GH spikes 3hrs post injection. I like to inject pre-workout to maximize blood levels late/ post workout. But IMO muscle building GH doses start at 4iu's but 6-10 are where the muscle building results from GH are. Question is: how much waste at high doses without insulin?

If you're older (late 40's +) bedtime GH is great for GHRT. I agree with my HRT counselor, older users will benefit more from GH even if the dose timing is less than ideal than a younger person will benefit due to the younger guy is still producing "natty" GH.

My results on 200 Test, 1.5iu's/ 3 injections are nothing short of spectacular.


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Aug 4, 2013)

Agreed. Fat burning and maintenance dose is 2-4iu, anything over 6iu of legit GH and you will see much better mass gains. Nice post PFM.


----------



## sfstud33 (Aug 4, 2013)

PFM said:


> Serum GH spikes 3hrs post injection. I like to inject pre-workout to maximize blood levels late/ post workout. But IMO muscle building GH doses start at 4iu's but 6-10 are where the muscle building results from GH are. Question is: how much waste at high doses without insulin?
> 
> If you're older (late 40's +) bedtime GH is great for GHRT. I agree with my HRT counselor, older users will benefit more from GH even if the dose timing is less than ideal than a younger person will benefit due to the younger guy is still producing "natty" GH.
> 
> My results on 200 Test, 1.5iu's/ 3 injections are nothing short of spectacular.



THanks for the tip. Im sticking to 2ius for the first two weeks to see how i do, then i think i'll see if i can step it up to a similar schedule to yours.

Are you doing 7 days on or a split of on off?

At that dose is insulin required? I've read up on it but not tried it - so i have no idea - but its not something i was thinking of doing shortterm.


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Aug 4, 2013)

At PFMs age, blood transfusions are required. 


Fuck you PFM.


----------



## PFM (Aug 5, 2013)

sfstud33 said:


> THanks for the tip. Im sticking to 2ius for the first two weeks to see how i do, then i think i'll see if i can step it up to a similar schedule to yours.
> 
> Are you doing 7 days on or a split of on off?
> 
> At that dose is insulin required? I've read up on it but not tried it - so i have no idea - but its not something i was thinking of doing shortterm.



Just my opinion guys using GH for muscle building running around 10iu's or more can greatly benefit GH utilization with the addition of slin.

No slin is needed nor recommended for us mortals.

I would run 2iu's for at least a month before increasing the dose, I run 7 days, but if I travel I'll skip days here and there.


----------



## Popeye (Aug 5, 2013)

Ive been runnin my rips for about 4 or 5 weeks now....been doing 2iu, zero sides, but switched up to 3iu a few days ago. Its hard to tell if my weightloss/fatloss/bloat is from coming off test e and deca or the gh....ive been off both for weeks though...otherwise i havent noticed much of anything


----------

